# does ECS magnetic oil plug strip out ur oil pan?



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

so i have heard from a couple people now that the ECS magnetic oil pliug strips out your oil pan on your car. i have one on my Audi b5 a4 and do not have any problems now but am scared this will become a issue. has anyone in here had any issues regaring this?


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: does ECS magnetic oil plug strip out ur oil pan? (myblkvr6)*

Always use a torque wrench and it should be no problem. Dealers and quicky lubes often strip out pans and it's almost always due to not using a torque wrench. 


_Modified by saaber2 at 11:01 AM 4-7-2010_


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

*Re: does ECS magnetic oil plug strip out ur oil pan? (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_Always use a torque wrench and it should be no problem. Dealers and quicky lubes often strip out pans and it's almost always due to not using a torque wrench. 

_Modified by saaber2 at 11:01 AM 4-7-2010_

X40 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: does ECS magnetic oil plug strip out ur oil pan? (BoostedDubVR6T420)*

The ECS plugs are pretty soft on their own.......I'm more worried about stripping the plug, not the pan!!!!









But realistically, I have one on each of my VRs, 3 and 4 years, and haven't ever had a problem.


----------



## JsmokeVR6 (Jan 17, 2006)

appreciate the info guys


----------



## liquidicenf (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (myblkvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_The ECS plugs are pretty soft on their own.......I'm more worried about stripping the plug, not the pan!!!!









But realistically, I have one on each of my VRs, 3 and 4 years, and haven't ever had a problem.

yeah the plugs are aluminum, so your more likely to strip the head off the plug than strip your pan. perhaps ecs considered this when maing them? Anyway after about 10 oil changes i had to replace my ecs drain plug.. just got chewed up from use.. was expected.


----------



## DevinJM (Aug 21, 2006)

The problem is not because they aren't using a torque wrench it is when they use their impact gun to put it in...


----------



## ChinkyVdub (Jul 18, 2003)

also watchout for the magnet popping off when you try to plug it back in cuz it gets it attaches itself to the pan.


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

No problem on mine. Have it in my R and a3 as long as your TQ it you should be fine


----------



## Savvv (Apr 22, 2009)

ECS torque rating is 22ft/lbs. I had to replace mine b/c the very last thread (closest to the head) was stripped and I was getting a leak past it...most likely from overtightening it. New ones working out great being torqued to spec.


----------

